# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > التوجيهي الاردني >  كيف توزيع العلامات في مادة علوم الارض

## alaaalnabale

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


 كيف حالك إن شاء الله دائما بخير ؟ 


كيف توزيع العلامات في مادة علوم الارض بالنسبة لكل وحدة  :SnipeR (90):  :SnipeR (90):  :SnipeR (90):

----------


## حمدحمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## ثامر قدورة

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## ثامر قدورة

هذه تحتاج إلى احصائية

----------


## ثامر قدورة

لكن هل معنى هذا أن العلامات نفسها دائما

----------

